

Soda Ad Wars Take Over NYC - Triplepundit
http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/05/new-york-city-soda-ad-wars/

======
pavel_lishin
> Transportation Nation reports that the newly formed association began the
> campaign with a “huge mass transit ad buy.” The ads will be on 570 subway
> cars, 75 buses and 120 subway platforms.

The paranoid in me believes that the city did this intentionally to boost ad
sales.

